# Was told its a black P.



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Can anyone give me an idea of what this is.. I think its part of the pygo family. I got it for 150 bucks and its easily a foot long. thanks



















































sorry for the bad pic , but all I have is my phone.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

That's no black p...it's a pygo looks like a nattereri to me...but the pic is not good...


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

is it a payara?


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

buzzz said:


> is it a payara?


payara? I think you mean piraya, and no I believe its a Ternetzi. His eye don't look red, which rbp have red eyes.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

SUS said:


> is it a payara?


payara? I think you mean piraya, and no I believe its a Ternetzi. His eye don't look red, which rbp have red eyes.
[/quote]

thanks for the heads up.
A large tern I guess thats kewl!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

buzzz said:


> is it a payara?


payara? I think you mean piraya, and no I believe its a Ternetzi. His eye don't look red, which rbp have red eyes.
[/quote]

thanks for the heads up.
A large tern I guess thats kewl!
[/quote]

yeah, I wouldn't mind having that guy.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

im thinking its a Ternz.


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

The body especially the head doesn't look piraya. Piraya got bull dog head with white eyes. Red bellies got red eyes but the picture doesn't show red eyes.

I'm sure it a Tern.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Tern or red.

Where did ouy get him from. Im from TO too.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I got him fro dragon aquarium, he was marked as a black P.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Where is it located i wanna go there bet they have some goodies marked as pygo's! lol


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

P boost said:


> Where is it located i wanna go there bet they have some goodies marked as pygo's! lol


there is missisauga on dundas.. I already checked them out. they only have elongs and a couple sanchezi. lol


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

yo! bri i told you on the phone what it was! the guy traded it saying it was a black just so he could get the flower horn he wanted but it a paya! but wen i was looking at him at dragon what a mean fish







and you got a good price and i i guess the fish i bought you no! you would have gotten besides the paya! but you got to get one some day thay are sweet!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pirayas must be the most commonly mispelled piranhas, at least out of the pygos lol.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## kamikazi (May 8, 2008)

That's funny cause i went there to buy that Ternz, but they had him labeled as a Golden Mac..he was gone, so was that one that had the BAD gil curl....I traded my Sanchezi, and 4 reds (plus cash) for the 10 inch GDR...small world eh?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well its definatley an old world...you bumped a thread from last year!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

vincecarter owns him still I believe...


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

looks like a natt to me. is 150 a good price for that size?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

it was 200+ i believe


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

sheppard owns it and I traded 2 piraya for it. It was a huge tern.


----------

